# Mushroom's in flower/bushes area



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Greetings DFC. 

While walking Tux yesterday, I noticed there's areas in our subdivision, where there's mushrooms growing out of the soil. Some are small and some are decent size. I've read from multiple sites, they're not good for humans or pets; but good for lawns (rich soil). From my understanding, just knocking them over, will prevent the growth (on what's visible). But how do you stop them from actually growing? I spoke with one owner who didn't know about the mushrooms and that they were possibly dangerous to dogs even.

I walked around our end-unit and found a few small ones popping up. But I'm afraid of the ones that are hidden and Tux sneaking a bite or two. Although I always keep an eye on him like a hawk, I'm also worried about the other dogs in our subdivision. Our subdivision has a lot of dogs. I've thought about calling our HOA and voicing concern, but feel like I don't have enough info yet to speak up. 

In short, just how dangerous are they, can you prevent growth or am I just going to have to walk around and pick them up?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well it really would only be a concern if they are poisonous or not. The only way to kill them would be to dry the area out. I don't know if any thing else would kill them or not.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

depends on the mushrooms and yes, some are poisonous.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a couple pictures. Noticed one area of grass grew a ton overnight.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure what kind those are, but I get rid of any and all mushrooms. I don't trust any that are wild growing. I had a friend who had a dog die after eating one, so I stear clear of all.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Not sure what kind those are, but I get rid of any and all mushrooms. I don't trust any that are wild growing. I had a friend who had a dog die after eating one, so I stear clear of all.



Yup....we had a customer whose PWD puppy was VERY sick and almost lost her life after eating one out on a walk. She pulled through, but it was a close call.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

We get a ton of various types of mushrooms in our yard. We pick them all. Our backyard is for the dogs and I'd rather be safe than sorry and get rid of them.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I don't know of any way to completely get rid of all mushrooms in an area. I am just always sure to get rid of any that grow in my area to help to protect my dogs from them. That's very scary when you have something that could make a dog that sick right in your lawn.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They look like two different kinds to me. The ones in the yard could be Lawn Mower's Mushrooms they sort of look like that if they are they would be edible and could be a mild hallucinogen in large quantities.

Hay now we may be on to something. When I find little brown ones growing on horse or cow dung I always have a twinge of now how about a little Dung-loving Psilocybe to put me in a different mood today. But of course I am just to big of a chicken to do it.

I have a mushroom book and look them up all the time especially when we go to the Mountains I just love looking at them. But it is so hard to tell which is which I would just pull them up just to be safe.


----------

